# Aero Effect And Flip 3d In xp



## krates (Apr 30, 2007)

Many Transformation Packages Have Been Formed Many Post Have Been Given How To Convert Xp To Vista But The Only Thing Lack In All Those Post Is The Flip 3d And Aero Effect If You Want To Use Them In Xp Just Download Those Tool From Here

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk_download_trial.jpg


*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_fliptileallwindows_t.jpgTile All Windows - 3D Layout​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_tileallwindows_t.jpgTile All Windows​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_tileallwindowsalltitles_t.jpgDisplay All Window Titles​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_tileallwindowsfontandcolors_t.jpg​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_tileallwindows.jpg​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_tileallwindowsalltitles.jpg​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_tileallwindowsfontandcolors.jpg​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_floatingbuttons_t.jpgFloating Buttons​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_multimonitor_t.jpgMulti-monitor Support​
Colors ​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_userinputoptions_t.jpgUser Input Options​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_windowsoptions_t.jpgWindow Options​

*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_floatingbuttons_t.jpgFloating Buttons *www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/screen_multimonitor_t.jpgMulti-monitor Support​



For Aero Interface I Suggest You Must Download This Tool 

Download WindowFX Free Trial

*www.newfreedownloads.com/imgs/4327-w185.jpg

Now For This Can Anynbody Tell Me Where To Learn registry In Xp From


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 30, 2007)

A thread previously already tells about a tool for use for flip 3d in xp.Search before u post.


----------



## krates (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok So For You Just Use The Aero Interface


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 30, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Ok So For You Just Use The Aero Interface


No the thread gives info about all tools including a tool for flip 3d.


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2007)

i guess that wud be *this thread*


----------



## krates (Apr 30, 2007)

1. Vista Bricopacks:
Download from Here - (size= 38.39 MB)

See The Size Of The File For The Aero Effect Even Fast Broadband Will Take There Time To Download This

And The Tool Which I Have Given For Flip 3d And Windows Aero Are Having A Total Of 4 Mb

And Those Have Many More Features It Also Has The Feature When Place Your Mouse Over The Taskbar Over A Minimized Windows It Shows It's Thumbnail Preview

And For Flip 3d It Has Got Many Effect Like Flip,Spatial And Grid


----------



## RajuTiwari (May 4, 2007)

Harvik780 Wrote


> A thread previously already tells about a tool for use for flip 3d in xp.Search before u post.


Yes u r right.
Link:-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51652
Bye


----------

